

Hacker's steal 160k medical records from Berkely - TallGuyShort
http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/960

======
CalmQuiet
And the key line in the securityfocus explanation:

"the attack came from overseas and accessed the secured databases by
compromising a _public Web site run on the same server_."

How do you say, "be careful who you sleep with" in hosting security parlance?

—bummed Berkeley alum

------
CalmQuiet
PS: If you want this to be findable on a page (as in with Ctl-F/Cmd-F), please
spell "Berkeley" with 3 'e's - as they do in the SF Bay Area.

------
TallGuyShort
And here is Berkeley's response to the attack:

<http://datatheft.berkeley.edu/>

